# Looking for wood in the KC area



## sbv32 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm in Lee's Summit and looking for a good place to purchase some wood.  I am interested in all types with the exception of oak.

Thanks,


----------



## sbv32 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nothing??

I did find that Oklahoma Joe's has a Q store in otlahe and sell different types of wood.  http://www.thekansascitybbqstore.com/.

I just wanted to see if anyone knew of something that may be a little cheaper.....I don't need that much.

Thanks,


----------



## sbv32 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry, OK Joes is around 2.49 per pound.  It seems high but I don't know much about wood prices.

Thanks everyone.


----------

